# An Amaving Feeding



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

So I was with a friend of mmine at a pet store and there was some tree frogs, so he wanted to get one to feed to my bosc, so we got one and WOW was it crazy. First it just sat there, then it moved a leg and my monitor was on it! It grabbed a leg and it was leaping to get away, my bosc shook it and it got free, they tore all over the tank till it lept on to the glass and at that moment my bosc lept up and picked it off! It then smashed it repeatidly into the substrate getting it covered in walnut shells then swallowed it. He was all sorts of pissed that he had shells in his mouth and he was thrashing his head from side to side, suddenly with a violent thrash the frog flew out!!!! It started running again, my monitor was all over it again and this time got it down for good. It was crazy as hell to see it go flying out and then start running. My bosc has yet to dissapoint me.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

classic, wish you had a video of that!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i love tree frogs







but you shoulda video taped it or took pics!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

sounds crazy!!!

I think i've read places that amphibs dont make for good food items as they contain lots of toxins


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know why people are humoured by watching things kill.

I guess it takes all types.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah... Beware with buying random frogs and other animals at the pet shop to feed to your bosc. Could end up killing it.

As for the walnut shells... That's a crap substrate to begin with. But feeding in that risks, majorly, ingestion. And walnut shells will simply basically cut up the inside of your animal so mercilessly it'll die of internal bleeding. Not fun. I would change substrates.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

wat is a bosc??


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

isnt a bosc a savannah monitor

frogs= bad choice but hey you probably won't listen so w/e


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Yeah... Beware with buying random frogs and other animals at the pet shop to feed to your bosc. Could end up killing it.
> 
> As for the walnut shells... That's a crap substrate to begin with. But feeding in that risks, majorly, ingestion. And walnut shells will simply basically cut up the inside of your animal so mercilessly it'll die of internal bleeding. Not fun. I would change substrates.
> [snapback]861734[/snapback]​


What would you suggest useing? I mean in the wild they ingest dirt and all that crap. It says on the bag that it will be passed with no problems, but I'm open for suggestions.

Also bosc's (savannah's) eat poisonous snakes, so I'm not too worried about the frog I guess. I'm not going to feed him poisonous frogs anyways.

I do wish I had a video of it


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Have you seen these?

Mouse that wouldn't quit:
View attachment 46187


Please god help me!:
View attachment 46188


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Also bosc's (savannah's) eat poisonous snakes, so I'm not too worried about the frog I guess. I'm not going to feed him poisonous frogs anyways.
> 
> [snapback]863251[/snapback]​


Just because they're immune the the venom of an African snake does not mean that they're immune to the skin toxins of an American treefrog, all amphibians are poisonous to some extent.

Everyone seems to have their own theory on substrate, but walnut shells are one of the few things that are generally agreed upon as being bad. I've never worked with savs, I have no opinion.

You might want to take a look at this, _ionides_ are basically bigger savannas with funky colors. These guys know what they're doing, I'd listen to them.

-PK


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Just because they're immune the the venom of an African snake does not mean that they're immune to the skin toxins of an American treefrog, all amphibians are poisonous to some extent.
> 
> Everyone seems to have their own theory on substrate, but walnut shells are one of the few things that are generally agreed upon as being bad. I've never worked with savs, I have no opinion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, it was informative. Although does it seem like the savannah faq really downplays them and praise others...atleast it seemed like that to me. 
I looked at ionides and an entire slew of monitors and tegu's before i decided to get my bosc, he has every trait I deem worthy in a herp and has yet to dissapoint.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> Mouse that wouldn't quit:
> View attachment 46187
> ...










dam those pics are sad 
sick people in the world


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam those pics are sad
> sick people in the world
> [snapback]864956[/snapback]​


for a guy who's name infers massacre/slaughter, you sure are a wuss!









the first lizard eating the mouse is a savannah monitor, right? and what would the 2nd one be? How big are those two lizards? Are the mice adults?
those beautiful pics are saved on my hd!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol LOVE the second pic "dont hurt me!" lmao nice


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Do not feed frog to your Savy.There are a lot of food for variety,(insects,canned sav food,turkey dog food).

If you guys look the pics, you can see those rodents are Frozen thawed, not live


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

someone identify that 2nd monitor


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> someone identify that 2nd monitor
> [snapback]866454[/snapback]​


_V.salvator_, I think. It's hard to tell from that angle, if I could get a good shot of the head I could be 100% sure.

-PK


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it sucks how carnivoro is right


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

That first one is alive here is the link: http://www.repticzone.com/forums/Monitors/...ges/160099.html
Lotsa drama though.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> Mouse that wouldn't quit:
> View attachment 46187
> ...










Those pics are great!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lmao, got a napkin?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

does bosc get big, im still throwing around the idea of a lizard, monitors are the ones i like though a side from armadillo lizards









my snake squeezs her mice so hard that one time both eyes pooped out and the mid section was torn in half, best site i ever saw, diddent like blod though and just left it there


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> lmao, got a napkin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y'know... are you sure thats mouse blood?

i don't get why people with captive pet reps are so into live feedings, YES i suppose its 'natural' to feed them live food, but in a contained environment its dangerous. i had a snake loose an eye to live food. i ALWAYS ALWAYS stunned or freshkilled after that.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> does bosc get big,
> [snapback]867936[/snapback]​


Depends, do you consider four feet, ~10 pounds big?

They're fairly simple by monitor standards, theone thing you need to watch out for is obesity, that kills many captive boscs.

Take a look at the _ionides_ link in my first post, they're very similar care-wise.

-PK


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Here is all the info you need.
and the article about the diet of savys, by the expert Michael Balsai.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> Here is all the info you need.
> and the article about the diet of savys, by the expert Michael Balsai.
> [snapback]869375[/snapback]​


where?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Oops, i forgot the link lol
http://www.anapsid.org/savannah.html


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

In terms of feeding rodents to herps, feeding live is always a huge risk unless it's something defenseless like a pinkie mouse. I've seen many snakes with scars and such from rodents that defended themselves rather amicably... A blind snake has to be force fed, pretty much. And that's just no fun at all.

I always fed my snake f/t. I would get a batch of them for a decent price and stick 'em in the freezer. Then when it was time to feed, I'd dethaw two adult frozen mice and put my snake in his feeding tank. (He was just a corn snake, so he was housed in a 20 gallon long but fed in a regular 10 gallon.) I'd dangle the mouse with a pair of tongs and he would strike it no problem. One time he struck so hard, though, that he snapped the tail off of the mouse, heh. That was amusing.

I wanted to keep a snake, not mice. And I also didn't want to have to go to the pet store every two weeks to buy mice to feed him. F/t is just easier. But I guess it doesn't provide the carnage that some people are into seeing.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Depends, do you consider four feet, ~10 pounds big?
> 
> They're fairly simple by monitor standards, theone thing you need to watch out for is obesity, that kills many captive boscs.
> 
> ...


yeah i looked at that link and around the web site, had very nice information, i like them,


----------

